# Fuzzy shrimp tank pics



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

From tonight - I wish I could get better shots, but the tank is looking (IMHO) better, especially thanks to Stu for the plants and PFRs!





































2 amano, a couple of cherries, 2 CRS and 9 PFRs... TNTC MTS and 4 horned nerites (amazing glass cleaners)


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

wow nice setup! the rocks are kinda setup like mine


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

chiefwonton said:


> wow nice setup! the rocks are kinda setup like mine


Thanks! Do you have pics?


----------

